# 2 Fragen zu TEXTAREA



## Daemonic (8. Juni 2002)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal 2 Fragen bezüglich <textarea>:

1.) Wie kann ich es anstellen das wenn man während der eingabe in die textarea TAB drück, nicht auf das nächste element gesprungen wird, sondern ein TAB in der Textarea eingefügt wird ?

2.) Ich hab ein script das den inhalt einer datei in eine textarea läd. die datei, welche geladen wird, ist html. Wenn nun in der geladenen datei irgendwo der befehl </textarea> vorkommt, wird die textarea geschlossen. Kann man irgendwie verhindern das der inhalt einer textarea interpretiert wird ?

Hoffe mal mir kann einer helfen... ich weiss die fragen sind glaub ich net soooo leicht.


----------



## t0ny (8. Juni 2002)

*zur ersten frage*

muss ich sagen, dass das nicht möglich ist. (wenn doch, verbessert mich) schließlich geht das weder hier noch auf anderen seiten.
du kannst doch auch leerzeichen zur not davor setzen.

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Zorck (8. Juni 2002)

zu 2.: Wie sieht es aus, wenn du den ganzen Text in Anführungszeichen oder Klammern setzt. Dann dürfte der Text doch nicht interpretiert werden, oder??


----------



## Quentin (8. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Daemonic _
> *2.) Ich hab ein script das den inhalt einer datei in eine textarea läd. die datei, welche geladen wird, ist html. Wenn nun in der geladenen datei irgendwo der befehl </textarea> vorkommt, wird die textarea geschlossen. Kann man irgendwie verhindern das der inhalt einer textarea interpretiert wird ?*



wenn du ein script hast kannst du sicherlich folgendes machen:

alle "*<*" mit "*&lt;*" und alle "*>*" mit "*&gt;*" ersetzen, dann steht der html code in der textarea.... 


greetz
q


----------



## Daemonic (9. Juni 2002)

danke quentin das klappt schon mal 

Aber zur 1. Frage:
 Also wie man an das ende einer textarea was einfügt ist mir ja klar, aber wenn ich herrausbekommen könnte an welcher stelle man sich in der textarea befindet, könnte man da ja was einfügen. Gibts da per js vielleicht eine möglichkeit ?


----------

